# "Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties"



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My nonfiction book "Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties" has been selling even better than I expected in both the Kindle and paperback versions, which has been very gratifying. It's getting excellent reviews, and it's received very favorable comments online in places like Red Adept's Kindle Book Review Blog and Maria Schneider's Bear Mountain Books website.

As one of the first post-World War II Baby Boomers, my childhood and early teenage years were in the 1950s, a remarkable decade for the United States that saw enormous political, technological, and cultural changes. Although many books have covered the headline-making events of the era in great detail, few of these books give the reader a real feel for what daily life was like for Americans living in that decade, especially for kids growing up then. In "Recollections," I describe the nuts and bolts things of daily life for families during the fascinating decade known as the Fabulous Fifties. "Recollections" blends paying homage to the little day-to-day rituals with a larger scale examination of social issues and mores of the times, and it's equally entertaining on either level. "Recollections" is a warm, lovingly honest, and fascinating portrait of America in the mid-20th Century.

"Recollections" is an easy read, about 3-4 hours or less for most readers. If you lived during the 1950s or have any interest in that period, I think you'll enjoy a little stroll down memory lane.

I've just reduced the price to $0.99 for the Kindle version. The book is also available on Smashwords for $1.95. If you'd like to sample the book, the Smashwords sample is 35% of the book instead of the 10% that Amazon allows. There is also a paperback version on Amazon for $12.60.

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This book was listed as an Honorable Mention on my blog. 

Well written and worth more than this bargain price.    If you like non-fiction, better get it while it's hot!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought it and I really look forward to reading this "trip down Memory Lane".    Thanks, Jim!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Just bought it and I really look forward to reading this "trip down Memory Lane".


From one baby boomer to another, thanks!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it has been bought!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

scarlet said:


> it has been bought!


Scarlet, thanks, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll let you know in December or whenever I get to it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I'll let you know in December or whenever I get to it!


A-Okay, thanks!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim,

I know I've mentioned this other places, but I just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed your "Recollections!"  What a fun, nostalgic read--very nicely done!

Merry Christmas,
Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Jim,
> 
> I know I've mentioned this other places, but I just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed your "Recollections!" What a fun, nostalgic read--very nicely done!
> 
> ...


Bless you, Maria. I watched "Christmas Story" last night on TBS, and it brought back so many memories of growing up in the 1950s. Ralphie's mom was worried that he would shoot his eye out if he got a BB gun for Christmas. In my case, as I recounted in my book, I got a .22 rifle and shot the house instead. My mother, bless her soul, kept the hole covered for almost three decades to keep my dad from seeing it. He would have killed me!

Merry Christmas!

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a reminder that Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







is still only 99 cents.

Sales for December were the best I've had yet, with just over a hundred Kindles and paperbacks sold. "Recollections" has 20 5-star reviews and has received very positive comments from Red Adept, The LL Book Review, and Bear Mountain Books. Check it out if you're looking for an easy read about life in the US during the mid-20th century.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am tickled pink that "Recollections" is the featured book today in The Indie Spotlight.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/

It has been really gratifying to see the sales numbers continue to climb every month and to receive so many nice comments from other Baby Boomers who enjoyed a little trip down memory lane. From the comments I've received, many younger people have bought the book for older friends and relatives who were around in the 1950s.

"Recollections" is a light, easy read (3-4 hours for most readers) and is a bargain at $0.99 for the Kindle version. I think you'll enjoy it even if you're not a Baby Boomer.

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you'll allow me to blow my own horn for my book Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







for a moment. I know Kindle sales rankings change constantly, but as of 7:00 Sunday night, I was in the top ten in all three of my categories, and these categories include some fairly well known books.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Humor > Parenting & Families 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History > World > 20th Century 
#8 in Books > Parenting & Families > Humor

If you're in the mood for a short trip down memory lane, I think you'll enjoy "Recollections." It's a three- or four-hour read that's easy to squeeze in between long novels.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jim!

That Rocks!  

You deserve it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Jim!
> 
> That Rocks!
> 
> You deserve it!


Bless you, my child.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

From the clothes drying on the line in the backyard to "Leave It to Beaver" playing on the black and white TV set, Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







is a wonderful journey down memory lane for baby boomers and a trivia filled, historical reference for the younger generations.

The Kindle edition is only $0.99 and the paperback is $12.60. If you have any interest in American life and culture in the "good ole days" of the mid-20th century, I think you would enjoy "Recollections." The book has 30 reviews on Amazon, with 27 of them being 5-stars. It's also received very favorable comments on web sites such as Red Adept's Kindle Book Review Blog, Maria Schneider's Bear Mountain Books Blog, and The LL Book Review.

"Recollections" is a short easy read and a great way to relax when you get tired of reading about recession, bailouts, and how many trillions of dollars we owe.

I hope you'll check it out.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, Jim,

We've been missing you around here!!  And what do you mean drying clothes on the line is 50s?  I've got clothes out there now...

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Howdy, Maria! Believe it or not, a lot of neighborhoods won't allow clothes lines now, since they're "eyesores."

I've missed being online, but I had another back surgery on March 9, and something went wrong and I've got worse pain than I had before the surgery. The doctor says it's just temporary swelling, but until the pain eases, I've been flat on my back in bed. There is some sign that the swelling is going down, and today is the first time that I've been able to sit up and walk around.

My blessed wife bought me an iPhone so I could stay online while I'm laid up, but I'm all thumbs for typing on the little keyboard. Today I felt good enough to sit up and type on my desktop keyboard.

Hope you're doing A-Okay!

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, I am sorry to hear the surgery didn't go as smoothly as planned.  That's terrible!

Eat lots of anti-inflammatory foods--pumpkin seeds (unsalted !), walnuts, fish, strawberries, apples, berries (blueberries for examples)...other nuts, and seeds.  Avoid junk food and salt!  Yeah, I know.  You're laying about with nothing to do...I'm sure that the first thing you want is...an apple or banana...

Get feeling better soon, Jim!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The surgeon had me take a very small dose of prednisone, but he doesn't want to go any higher, since it could interfere with the bone grafts that are fusing the vertebra together. I'm just waiting it out while Deborah indulges me with junk food.

Did I say junk food? Of course I meant healthy fruits and vegetables. Yum yum.  

In the fusion surgery in 2008, the hospital bill included $114,000 for surgical titanium. For this surgery, the surgeon had to revove every piece of the titanium and replace it, since he took the fusions one level higher. I asked if I could have the titanium that was removed. What a great (and expensive) souvenir!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

March was the best month yet for Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







, with a total of 119 sales for the Kindle version. With 27 5-star reviews on Amazon, I don't think you can go wrong with "Recollections," no matter what your age.

Although many books have covered the headline-making events of the era in great detail, few of these books give the reader a real feel for what daily life was like for Americans living in that decade, especially for kids growing up then. I remember the little nuts and bolts things of daily life for families during the fascinating decade known as the Fabulous Fifties. "Recollections" perfectly blends paying homage to the little day-to-day rituals with a larger scale examination of social issues and mores of the times, and it's equally entertaining on either level. "Recollections" is a warm, lovingly honest, and fascinating portrait of America in the mid-20th Century.

"Recollections" is a short read, only 3-4 hours, but it's a fascinating stroll down memory lane.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bad news on Monday. After an x-ray and CT scan, the surgeon says I need another few hours of surgery to clear all the nerve compressions from the lumbar vertebra. So I'll be back in surgery again this Thursday. I'm sick about it, but there's no choice.

At least you folks are providing some marvelous books for reading while I recover.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Bad news on Monday. After an x-ray and CT scan, the surgeon says I need another few hours of surgery to clear all the nerve compressions from the lumbar vertebra. So I'll be back in surgery again this Thursday. I'm sick about it, but there's no choice.
> 
> At least you folks are providing some marvelous books for reading while I recover.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the additional surgery.... but if it helps you then it will be more than worth it. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and we'll look forward to having you back with us full time!!! And Kongrats on the book sales..... WELL DESERVED!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Bad news on Monday. After an x-ray and CT scan, the surgeon says I need another few hours of surgery to clear all the nerve compressions from the lumbar vertebra. So I'll be back in surgery again this Thursday. I'm sick about it, but there's no choice.
> 
> At least you folks are providing some marvelous books for reading while I recover.
> 
> ...


Oh Jim. Why couldn't he get it right the first time? You didn't bring your kindle into the surgery room did you?? Maybe he was busy checking it out and reading a book instead of concentrating!! Hmph.

Sending hugs and lots of prayers your way. Hang in there buddy.

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, folks, I appreciate the concern.  I'll get through this somehow.  At least I don't have to wait long this time!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The surgery this morning appears to have been successful. I now have a long road to rehabbing my back and legs that have gotten so weak during the last few months while I was almost completely bedridden.

I just want to thank everyone for their prayers and thoughts. Unless you've been in a position like this, you may not realize what this kind of support means.

Hopefully, the surgeon will release me from the hospital on Friday.

Thanks and cheers,
JimC


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim,

I am SOOOOOOO glad to see this post this morning.  I was planning on writing you today to see how it went.  I'm so happy to hear you are doing better and out of surgery all in one glued together piece!!!!  

Sending hugs and more prayers your way.  I expect to see you on the treadmill, the weight circuit and the jogging...no, I read jogging could be bad for your back!!!

Please keep us updated.  

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Maria! They should be discharging me from the hospital within an hour or so.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Run wild and free, Jim!!!!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Great to hear you are doing better, Jim.  Since I spent two weeks in the hospital following double knee replacement back in February, I know how good it feels to hear that discharge is eminent

Paul


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thought I'd check in and see how you're doing--is the surgery of today really that much better than in the 50s?



Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Special thanks to Christopher Meeks' review of "Recollections" in Red Adept's Kindle Book Review Blog" on Friday.

As I'm at home healing from two major surgeries in the past month, not to mention some very unexpected and painful complications, it made my day to see such a well written, positive guest review.

"Recollections" is still only 99 cents for Kindle. I'm approaching 30 five-star reviews, and sales are increasing every month, so I know readers are enjoying the book very much.

"Recollections" is an easy read, only 3-4 hours for most people.

Thanks again to Red Adept for running the review today. If you're not checking her reviews every day, you're likely missing out on some great reads.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Paul and Maria.  It's been an ordeal, and I haven't posted some of the more gruesome stuff.

Maria, surgery is definitely better today, but on the follow-up surgery, even with all the expensive imagery they did, the surgeon still had to cut me open and prod around to locate the problem.

Still, I'll take surgery in 2010 over 1950 any day!

JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you'll indulge me, here's a snippet from the very first review my book received. I think it describes very well what I was trying to accomplish and why the book has been so well received by readers of all ages.

_As a fellow Baby Boomer, this book visits the street where I lived. Chambers writes about kids and school, arts and entertainment, shopping, politics, culture and the foods of the 1950's. The book is sometimes very funny, like when Chambers recalls that his school didn't need the armed security guards and metal detectors of today "because our enemies were already inside the school - the principal and the teachers." From scene to scene, I found myself caught up in images that Norman Rockwell could have painted. But Chambers uses his "canvas" as a window, as well as a mirror._


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of the few advantages of being home recuperating and rehabbing from two major surgeries since early March is having lots of time to do just about anything that doesn't involve heavy lifting or bending. So now I've come up with this, and I hope you enjoy it.

TEN GOOD REASONS TO READ Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







.

1. "Recollections" is a fascinating book about one of the most interesting decades of the 20th century: the 1950s. Coming after two decades of depression and war, Americans quickly returned to their favorite activities - making money, making babies, and having fun. I was one of the first of those babies, and I remember it all. Well, most of it.

2. You may be too young to remember the 1950s, but either your parents or grandparents remember. If they don't have an ebook reader, get them a copy of the paperback version of "Recollections."

3. "Recollections" is a fun, easy read. For most readers, it's 3-4 hours of light reading, a few laughs, and probably a few groans too.

4. 28 of the 31 Amazon reviews are 5 Stars. They can't all be wrong.

5. A great source of realistic background material if you're writing a story set in the 1945-1965 era.

6. Nothing influenced Americans more during the 1950s than the introduction of television. Read how it influenced our culture and started Americans on their way to becoming full-fledged couch potatoes.

7. Speaking of potatoes, read how an innovative new kids' game in the 1950s made millionaires of Idaho farmers.

8. Read how Americans coped without home computers, cell phones (no cordless phones in the home either), portable radios, video games, or other devices we take for granted today.

9. Tastes great... less filling. This is the light version of the 1950s. If you want a thick, comprehensive history of America in the mid-20th century, with fifty pages of footnotes, look elsewhere. If you prefer an entertaining look at American history and culture, "Recollections" is for you.

10. The Kindle version is now only 99 cents. That's even better than McDonald's dollar menu and has a lot less fat!

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Reason # 11: It's very well written!  

Hey, Jim! 

How goes the recovery?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Red, thanks! I'm getting a little better each day. Deborah trusted me enough to let me drive yesterday!

Now that I have four lumbar joints fused, I'm having to change a lot of things. I can't tie my shoes very well (or even get them on), so I bought some shoes with velcro fasteners yesterday. I can't bend over very much, so I have to use one of those pick-up things. Stuff like that. I'm going to have to see about changing the mirrors on the car, since I can't bend or twist much. I've got to remember to not BLT (bend, lift, twist). If I overstrain the first unfused joint, that disk will fail and collapse, and I'll be back in surgery within a year, which scares the daylights out of me. So I've got to be a good boy and try to keep my spine from any further degeneration.

Getting old ain't for sissies!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim,

Great to see you out here!  Drink lots of milk and eat lots of fish.  Get better and better!!!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Maria. I'm a long-time guzzler of skim milk and devourer of tuna. When I was a kid, I took tuna fish sandwiches to school in my Roy Rogers lunchbox every day. In the 1950s, canned tuna was packed in oil, and there were no such things as zip-loc baggies, so my mom wrapped the sandwiches in waxed paper. Schoolrooms had no refrigerators (heck, we didn't even have AC), so by lunchtime, the whole thing was a sodden mess, but that's the way it was in the Stone Age when I was a kid. But eating stuff like that at least gave us the energy to outrun the dinosaurs that still roamed the earth. 

And congratulations on your new book Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations)







. I've read it and posted a review on Amazon. It's a definite winner!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

From the 29th 5-star review, posted yesterday:

_Recollections" is a nice, friendly, unpretentious ride through the 50s told by someone who has been there, one of the original boomers. Obviously, he has sharpened his memory with extensive research (I mean no one can remember all of that!). The author says it's not a memoir. Only half right. He wisely inserts quite a few of the events from his own life, memoir style, but in the service of a larger goal: depicting a particular world and giving it a personal feel. He sticks to what he knows first hand, his experience of the era. So the book does not cover the totality of 50s America, nor does it reflect everyone's experience. But it does reflect the experience of quite a few of us. For those who grew up in the new suburbs of post-war America, this will be a refresher course in their own life. For those who came later, it might be a window on that world. Good work Jim!_

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







is still only 99 cents. I'm getting a lot of nice comments from readers, as sales climb every month, with 130 sales in April and 35 sales in the first week of May, so I know people are enjoying "Recollections."


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was thrilled a few days ago to see that one of the ebook review websites had listed my book Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







in their list of the *50 best rated indie authors in the Kindle Store*. I came in at #25 overall.

As an indie author, it made my day to be recognized like this!

Check out the book and see if you agree with the 29 readers who have given "Recollections" a 5-star review at Amazon. It's a great 3-4 hour stroll down memory lane for a fascinating view of daily life in the United States in the mid-twentieth century.

JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

An excerpt from one of the 31 5-star reviews of Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







:

_Although it is slightly less than 140 pages long, this slim little volume is a delightful read about a delightful time in our country's history, and for some of us, of our own lives. I had a smile on my face with every page I turned, as suddenly dislodged memories of simple, long ago pleasures, forgotten for such a long time, jumped from the text. If you know someone whose formative years were spent growing up in the "Fabulous Fifties" or even a little beyond, this book would make a wonderful gift!_

"Recollections" is still only *$0.99* in the Kindle Store, although I will probably increase the price to $2.99 soon to get on Amazon's new royalty program. A paperback is also available at Amazon.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oooh, good to know on the price--I'd say I was well under the wire since I read it months ago!    It's worth 2.99 easily.  I'd increase the price if I were in your shoes!!!

maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Maria, but if you were in my shoes, they would fall off your feet!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Thanks, Maria, but if you were in my shoes, they would fall off your feet!


Veeery funny, Jim.

Has your price change gone through to B&N and others via Smashwords? I'm starting to reset my prices, but at the rate things are moving there, I'm thinking it might take about 4 months...

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, I changed the price recently to $2.99 at Smashwords, but it hasn't gone through to B&N yet, where it's still listed at $1.99. Apparently "Recollections" hasn't been sent to the other booksellers yet by Smashwords.

A waiting game!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

June has been a great month for my book Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







. The book has already sold more Kindle editions than any other month, and for the sixth consecutive month, sales of the Kindle edition have topped one hundred sales. "Recollections" also received three more 5-star reviews, bringing the total to 34.

I'm keeping the price at $0.99 for the rest of the month, but eventually, I'll be increasing it to $2.99 to get the higher royalties from Amazon, so if you're on the fence, go ahead and download "Recollections" now. Note that a paperback edition is also available.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

So Jim--

With all the hoopla going on over at the Amazon center--what did you ever decide to do?  Are you waiting for the dust to clear before raising the price?

maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, I would like to go ahead and raise the price now to $2.99, but "Recollections" is still listed at B&N for $1.95 and at the Apple iBook store for $1.99. I've changed the price at Smashwords to $2.99, but as you and others have noted, it's going to take time for Smashwords to get price changes across to the other ebook sellers. It's frustrating, but I don't what else to do except wait until things get sorted out. I'm afraid that if I change the Amazon price to $2.99 now, it may trigger some kind of automated search where Amazon would find out that book is cheaper at other other booksellers, then I might get yelled at or - worse - have my book be the dreaded "unavailable." So I guess I'll wait awhile.

I notice that you have the same issues. At the iBook store, you have three books listed, all either $0.99 or $1.99.

Hurry up and wait!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Let me know if you see my books change price on the iBookstore, would you?  I managed to talk B&N into raising the price, but I don't have a way to talk to apple or kobobooks.  I got scolded for talking directly to B&N, but whew, at least it worked.  Now I really want to get the other stores to follow before Amazon, Smash and B&N start noticing...Two of my books shipped to Sony.  They aren't up there yet but they shipped and as far as I know they have the right price...

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Let me know if you see my books change price on the iBookstore, would you?


Will do. I check my iPad every day for my book's price too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Recollections" had its best month yet in June with 150 Kindle sales, plus about twenty paperbacks. With all of the chaos swirling around us now, take a short stroll back to a kinder, gentler time - the 1950s - when America's baby boomers were coming of age.

With 34 5-star reviews, you can't go wrong for 99 cents! As one reviewer noted: _"Recollections" perfectly blends paying homage to those little day-to-day rituals with a larger-scale examination of social issues and mores of the times. And it's equally entertaining on either level._


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you'll indulge me a little bragging on my birthday today (64 years young), the Kindle edition of Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







was published just over twelve months ago, and total sales have now reached 1,100, plus about 250 paperbacks. This far exceeds my original expectations, and I thank everyone who has bought the book, with special thanks to reviewers.

As one reviewer noted:_ The engaging, conversational style of this book made it very difficult to put down. And it was almost like a treasure hunt -- as I'd be reading an account of popular candies or toys of the day, I'd think of one myself and eagerly wait to see if it was mentioned. Unfailingly, it was. I thought I had caught an omission once when I found no reference to the intoxicating smell of a fresh mimeograph in the "School" section -- but not to worry, it was there in the subsequent chapter on "Gadgets and Gizmos."_

I'll bet the oldtimers out there can still remember the smell of a mimeograph!

"Recollections" is still only $0.99, although I'll be raising the price eventually to $2.99 to get into Amazon's new royalty program.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would have posted this a couple of days ago, but I didn't want to violate the one week bump rule.

On Sunday night, Kindle Review featured my book "Recollections" in its Sunday Night Kindle Book Deals. As a result, in the next 48 hours, my book sold more than a hundred copies. http://ireaderreview.com/2010/07/25/sunday-night-kindle-book-deals/

By Monday afternoon, the sales ranking was 292 (my best ever), and I had the #1 spot in the Amazon Kindle "Movers & Shakers" list.










I'm still walking on air!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Jim!


Spoiler



(We won't mention it's only been six days since your previous post... )



Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome Jim!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats, Jim!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I'm sorry, Betsy. At my age, even simple arithmetic is challenging.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear you, Jim.  congrats again!

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Jim! You need to check out this site:

http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/

Scroll down past that James Lee Burke announcement (Who cares about him anyway!) and on the right sidebar...there's a little note about...oh something about a "Today's Frugal Kindle Book Pick" 99 cents!!!

It sounds like a great little book--Something about Recollections and whatnot.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

After selling more than 1,200 copies of Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







at $0.99, I've gone over to Amazon's new royalty program and increased the price to $2.99. Amazon is currently discounting "Recollections" to $2.39, but I don't know how long that will last.

"Recollections" has 34 5-star reviews on Amazon. It has been featured at a number of book review websites, including Red Adept Reviews, The LL Book Review, Books on the Knob, and The Kindle Reader. The Kindle Review ranks "Recollections" as the 25th best book by an indie author in the Kindle Store.

If you haven't read "Recollections" yet, it's still a bargain at $2.39!

Jim


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good news. I expected sales to drop after I increased the price from $0.99 to $2.39, but they've only decreased slightly and are almost back to the level of sales at the $0.99 price.

I learned that Amazon discounted the $2.99 list price to $2.39 in order to match the price at Kobo Books. I've spoken with other indie authors who have had their books discounted by Amazon for the same reason.

And "Recollections" now has 35 five-star reviews!

JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

More good news. "Recollections" had been averaging about 130-140 Kindle sales a month at $0.99.  August sales were 130 copies, even with the $2.39 price for most of the month.

Total Kindle sales now exceed 1,300. Thanks to everyone who bought "Recollections," and especially those readers who took the time to post a review.

Jim


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> More good news. "Recollections" had been averaging about 130-140 Kindle sales a month at $0.99. August sales were 130 copies, even with the $2.39 price for most of the month.
> 
> Total Kindle sales now exceed 1,300. Thanks to everyone who bought "Recollections," and especially those readers who took the time to post a review.
> 
> Jim


Jim, I'm so glad your book is doing well. It's a great time to be an indie author and your book represents the best of those efforts in the writing quality and editing!!!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I expected a slow Labor Day weekend, but "Recollections" sold about a dozen Kindles for the three days, plus two or three paperbacks. I'm sure that some of the sales were due to a nice mention on The Frugal Kindle (http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com/) on Sunday.

Even with the recent price increase to $2.39, sales are at a rate of about 100-125 per month. I owe a big thanks to the online bloggers who are focusing on indie authors and their books, and to all those who bought "Recollections," especially those who reviewed it.

I'm looking forward to being featured later this month on Kindle Cheap Reads and Kindle Nation.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A busy week for "Recollections." The book received a 5-star review last week from the *Midwest Book Review*. Over the weekend, the book was highlighted on JC Phelps' blog (http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2010/09/recollections-baby-boomers-memories-of.html), and today, it was featured as a top indie book on KindleCheapReads (http://kindlecheapreads.com/2010/09/15/indie-author-jim-chambers/).

So it's been a great week. "Recollections" received two more 5-star reviews, bringing the total to 37.

"Recollections" is $2.99 for the Kindle. A paperback is also available.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This was a fun day. This morning, "Recollections" was the daily sponsor on Kindle Nation Daily, and about the same time that went online, Spalding's Racket featured my book. The bottom line is that as of 8:00 PM EDT, I've sold 47 copies of the Kindle edition and hit a 519 sales ranking.

Today pushes "Recollections" well over 1,500 Kindle sales, plus about 250 paperbacks. Thanks to everyone who has read "Recollections," and special thanks to those who have left reviews.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

September was another great month for Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties, which sold more than 200 copies for the Amazon Kindle, plus a few at the other ebook sellers. Thirty-seven reviewers have given "Recollections" a 5-star review, including the prestigious Midwest Book Review.

"Recollections" is only $2.99 at Amazon. A paperback is also available.

Thanks for looking!

JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

In the 1950s, a rotary dial was as "smart" as a telephone got. And the first inexpensive transistor radios were being sold by the end of the decade.

How did we survive without cell phones, home computers, microwave ovens, video games, and big-screen color TVs? Find out in "Recollections," my book about life in America during the 1950s.

Check it out and see if you agree with the 37 five-star reviews.

"Recollections" has been discounted by Amazon to $2.84, so get it now at the discount price!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

October was another great month for _Recollections_, with almost 250 copies sold in all formats. Amazon is still discounting _Recollections_ at $2.84.

For a short, pleasant stroll down memory lane to see what life was like in the 1950s from a kid's viewpoint, check out _Recollections_ today. With 37 5-star reviews, including one from the Midwest Book Review, you can't go wrong!

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazon has just raised the price of "Recollections" to $2.99, but it's still a bargain for the money.

Last week, one of my readers bought six copies of the paperback version and had them sent to me to sign. I signed them as she requested and mailed them to her. They're to be Christmas gifts for members of her family. Talk about making my day!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Christmas greetings to everyone. November was another good month for sales of "Recollections" in both the Kindle and paperback editions. Amazon has recently reduced the price of the paperback to $11.92, which is almost two dollars less than it was.

After sixteen months on the market, "Recollections" is very close to 2,000 total sales in all formats. Thanks again to all those who bought the book, especially those who posted reviews at Amazon and other sites.

If you're looking for a short, easy read loaded with nostalgia, try "Recollections." If you have parents or other relatives who lived during the post-World War II era, "Recollections" would make a great Christmas Gift.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Jim,
I'm going to be in Atlanta in January. If you can stay out of the hospital  I'd like to see if we can organize a meet-up while I'm there. I started a thread for it here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,42400.msg751115.html#msg751115

Let me know if you're interested and able to make it.

Paul


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Paul. I just responded to your other post. I promise to try to stay out of the emergency room this time!

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My ad and text excerpt from Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties are on *Red Adept Reviews* today. "Recollections" is a great buy for $2.99. How many other Kindle books have 37 5-star reviews, including five stars from The Midwest Book Review!

http://redadeptreviews.com/

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

December was another excellent month for "Recollections," and I thank everyone who bought my book, and I hope you enjoy it.

*NOTE:* For all you Kindlers, readers, authors, whatever, in the Atlanta area, we're having our third Kindle meet-up on Monday, January 17, at 6:30 PM at the Cheesecake Factory at Perimeter Mall. Everyone is invited, and you don't have to own a Kindle or any ebook reader, just have an interest in books and reading and meeting others who share your interest.

We've had a great time at the first two meet-ups, especially meeting people we've only known online. So if you're anywhere near Atlanta, come on out and have fun with us and have some great food at the Cheesecake Factory.

See you there!

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

JimC, thanks so much for introducing this subject.  I'm a NYTimes bestselling author and my novel, DECADES, is set during this period.  It's a story of people influenced by the times & mores and has lots of period references that anyone who remembers that decade will recognize.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Ruth, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Jim. Hope you enjoy DECADES.

As a BB and as an author of a book of interest to BBers, you might be interested in our thread about books for BBers over on the Kindle Cafe.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47992.0.html

If you're interested, we'd love you to join in and share your insights about reaching this large audience.

Best Wishes, Ruth


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Ruth, I missed that thread, but I'll definitely look it up.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

January was the best month yet for "Recollections" since I raised the price to $2.99 last fall. I was thrilled to have 165 sales. I also received two more emails from baby boomer readers who enjoyed reliving their growing-up years in the post-WWII era.

If you're a baby boomer or if you have parents or grandparents who are baby boomers, I think you'll enjoy a light, nostalgic stroll down memory lane, back to the days when a smart phone had a rotary dial, and people were buying their first TV sets.

Check it out at Amazon, $2.99 for the Kindle, $11.97 for the paperback.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Recollections" received its 39th 5-star review this week, and amazingly, it was from an Australian baby boomer who experienced many of the same things that American kids did during the post-WWII years.

If you're looking for a nice, easy 3- or 4-hour read filled with reminiscences of a bygone era, "Recollections" is for you.

● 5-star review at Red Adept Reviews

● 5-star review by the Midwest Book Review

● Selected by The Kindle Review as the 25th best book by an independent author in the Kindle store


----------



## Sandy N. (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your success! I believe there's a big market out there for Baby Boomer readers. The numbers tell the story.

I see that you're still a hit on Kindle with the "Babies-3" demographic. Has Amazon promised to fix that for you? I hope so!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Sandy, I forgot about the "Babies-3" ranking. I do need to talk with Amazon about that!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What's the babies-3 ranking?  Huh?  lol...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ruth Harris said:


> What's the babies-3 ranking? Huh? lol...


Children's books. Right now, I'm ranked just above "The Little Red Hen." 

Actually, I have no earthly idea why my book is showing up in the "Babies-3" category!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I notified Amazon about the "Babies-3" thing, and in their response today, they said they would remove "Recollections" from that category. They also said it might take up to 36 hours.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've notified Amazon twice, and each time they said that they would fix the category thing, but I'm still waiting.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I've about given up trying to get Amazon from removing my ranking in the "Baby-3" category. 

But "Recollections" is still a great read for anyone wanting to take a fun stroll down memory lane to the fabulous fifties. If you're too young to remember that era, it's a good opportunity to see how your parents or grandparents lived.

"Recollections" has 39 5-star reviews, including the Midwest Book Review and Red Adept Reviews.

_"Recollections" perfectly blends paying homage to the little day-to-day rituals with a larger scale examination of social issues and mores of the times, and it's equally entertaining on either level. "Recollections" is a warm, lovingly honest, and fascinating portrait of America in the mid-20th Century._


----------



## BruceJones (Mar 1, 2011)

Now that was a great decade!
Thanks for the memories!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You're welcome, Bruce!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A brief excerpt from "Recollections":

_It's impossible to talk about the Fifties without mentioning the toy that had perhaps the greatest influence on younger kids. *Mr. Potato Head* was introduced in 1952, and almost overnight this simple toy became the bestselling toy in the United States, and it was the first toy advertised on TV. The concept was absurdly simple. You took a real potato and inserted the plastic hands, feet, ears, mouth, eyes, nose, hat, eyeglasses, a pipe, and felt pieces resembling hair. There was an assortment of pieces for each body part so kids could personalize their own potato. In a brilliant marketing scheme, the manufacturers included an order form in each box for more body parts. In the 1960s, the kits included a plastic body, but with the original Mr. Potato Head, you provided the potato. With millions of kids playing with the things, we probably made millionaires of Idaho potato farmers._

"Recollections" is now approaching 2,500 copies sold, and it has 39 5-star reviews. Check it out, and I think you'll enjoy the short stroll down Memory Lane.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazon has now discounted the price of _Recollections_ to $1.95. I believe this is to match the discounted price at Kobo. I've just opted out of Kobo, but until the change goes through, you can take advantage of the lower price before it returns to the regular $2.99.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

For the 14th month in a row, _Recollections_ has sold more than a hundred copies for the Kindle. Amazon is still discounting _Recollections_ to $1.95, so if you're interested, get it now before the price returns to $2.99.

_Remembering these times fondly, Chambers gives readers a charming read and something to lift the spirits of a happier time. "Recollections" is well worth considering._ - Midwest Book Review


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Jim,

Your book looks fascinating.  I don't know how many people appreciate the whirlwind changes that occurred in the 1950s.  You mention culture and day-to-day life, but change was happening in so many spheres, often to an extent not even approached since then.  Just to give one example, flight technology changed more in the 1950s than at any other time.  The jet engine was invented in 1945, the first supersonic flight in 1948, but it was in the 1950s that the huge technological changes were made that left propeller technology behind for good.  From a maximum air speed of mach 1 at the beginning of the decade to mach 3 at the end of the decade, speeds increased at a faster rate than at any time before or since.  Many commercial airplanes, military fighter jets, bombers, and other aircraft flying back then are still in operation today, simply because they've never been improved upon, or improvement since then has been so incremental as to eliminate the need to replace them.  The B-52, still flying after 59 years, is a prime example, but there are many others.  It was truly a fascinating and fast-paced time in our history.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, Pearson. Even as a young boy, I was fascinated by airplanes and spaceflight (even before we went into space). When I entered engineering school in 1964, I was majoring in aerospace engineering. Unfortunately, math wasn't one of my best subjects, so I changed to civil engineering. I had a very satisfying career designing highways, but I always wondered how it would have gone in aerospace.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a reminder that "Recollections" is still being discounted by Amazon. Get it now while it's only $1.95.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, Amazon has restored the price of _Recollections_ to $2.99.

_From scene to scene, I found myself caught up in images that Norman Rockwell could have painted_. - Richard Kenyada, author of "The Apology" and "Reflections in the Dark room: The Black Essays"


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Recollections* recently received its 40th 5-star review on Amazon.com. The book includes my email address at the end, and the reviewer emailed me to say that he thought the book would be great for background information on the 1950s for a novel that he was planning to write.

Made my day!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> *Recollections* recently received its 40th 5-star review on Amazon.com. The book includes my email address at the end, and the reviewer emailed me to say that he thought the book would be great for background information on the 1950s for a novel that he was planning to write.
> 
> Made my day!


Pretty cool stuff, Jim!!! I was reading about the baby-3 stuff above. It happens. One of my books is in Humor - Lawyers. Uhm...whatever. I have no idea how it got there, but there it remains. Shrug.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, you have to keep bugging Amazon to get them to change a category. I had to keep sending their email back with another note until they fixed it. And they finally did, but it took some persistence!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

July was the 17th month in a row for 100+ sales. Thanks again to everyone who downloaded "Recollections," and a huge thanks to those who took the time to post a review.

"Recollections" now has forty 5-star reviews, including one from the Midwest Book Review.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Recollections" received its 41st 5-star review last week. According to the reviewer: _Chambers takes us back to the days of hula hoops, sock hops, neighbors who knew their neighbors, but mostly a time of innocent children that has been lost. He amazes me with the depth of details on every page. It was a great reminder of when we actually respected authority and thought any adult could and would correct our behavior. In the 50's we knew it truly took a village. Loved the book, great job, and thanks for the memories, Mr. Chambers._

If you're longing for a short stroll down memory lane to the 1950s, be sure to check out "Recollections."


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Recollections" has now received 43 5-star reviews at Amazon. It's a great read for baby boomers or anyone who's interested in life in the U.S. in the post-WWII era.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I signed up "Recollections" for KDP Select. So, if you have Amazon Prime, you can borrow it for FREE.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, I know some of the authors and readers on KB are from the Atlanta area. Check out this post from sandypeach about a Kindle users meet-up in Atlanta on January 18, at 6:30 PM at the Cheesecake Factory in Perimeter Mall. These are always a lot of fun. Bring your Kindles, and let's get acquainted over some great food.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97600.0.html

Let Paul know if you plan to be there. We usually meet outside the entrance or just inside, depending on the weather. Look for people with Kindles in their hands!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bump.  Just a reminder about the Atlanta area Kindle users meet-up on Wednesday, January 18, at 6:30 PM at the Cheesecake Factory at Perimeter Mall. These are always a lot of fun. Bring your Kindles, and let's get acquainted over some great food.

We usually meet outside the entrance or just inside, depending on the weather. Look for people with Kindles in their hands!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties has now surpassed 3,000 sales, including both Kindle and paperbacks. In addition to Kindle sales, the book is getting a lot of free borrows as part of the Kindle Owners Lending Library.

_Reading his book reminded me of how much I miss watching Tim Russert on MEET THE PRESS every Sunday: they both share an easy-going charm and natural humor that is rarely found in any corner of the world._ - Russell Atwood, author of "East Village Noir"


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Go, Jim!

That's awesome.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a reminder that Amazon Prime members can borrow Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties for free.

_Remembering these times fondly, Chambers gives readers a charming read and something to lift the spirits of a happier time. "Recollections" is well worth considering._ - Midwest Book Review


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties just received its 44th 5-star review. The reviewer said "I'm keeping this book on my Kindle, so I can periodically read a passage when I need to get out of this crazy time we're in now. This is a very well done book. And as Bob Hope would say, "Thanks for the memories."

"Recollections" averages 4.71 stars with 53 reviews on Amazon.

"Recollections" is still a free loaner in the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

As _Recollections_ approaches its 3rd-year anniversary with well over 3,000 sales and 44 5-star reviews, I thank all the readers for the wonderful reviews and kind comments. _Recollections_ is still only $2.99, or a free borrow from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a Reminder that Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties is still only $2.99, or free with Prime membership.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties is still only $2.99 at Amazon. With 54 reviews and a 4.7/5.0 average, _Recollections_ has been very well received by baby boomers and younger readers alike. It's a fun trip back to life in the United States in the middle part of the 20th cetury.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties received its 45th 5-star review today. An excerpt:

_The author mentions in his foreward "The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid" by Bill Bryson. Well, this book does remind me of that wonderful work but is even better. Much more engaging! I felt like I was in a time machine, visiting all of the incredible things about the 50s, many forgotten over the intervening years._

I should mention that the reviewer was born on the same day I was in 1946, so we lived through the same events, only in different regions of the country.

_*Recollections*_ is only $2.99 at Amazon, and Prime members can borrow it for free.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a reminder that Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties is a free loan to Amazon Prime members. _Recollections_, with more than 3,500 sales, has 46 5-star reviews and an average 4.7 out of 5.0 rating.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties now has 47 5-star reviews and a 4.7/5.0 rating.

Remember that the book is a free borrow for Prime members.


----------

